# First masturbation



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

I guess my story is different, in that I never even attempted masturbation until around fourteen, even hearing of it from the other boys constantly. Already familiar with wet dreams and 'tingling sensations' down there, I decided to give it a go several times with little luck. One night, I decided I would keep at it until something happened, which it did, surprising me in the process (did _I_ just do that?)

Being my weird self, I tried keeping track of how many times I'd masturbate after that, but lost count after only a few weeks. Ha!


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Omg why am I peeing - OMG - WHAT IS THIS?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

omg ewwww l would _neve_r. l.would.not. 
l don't even know what l look like down there. Tee hee.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

devoid said:


> I distinctly remember being 4 years old, hiding in the closet and rubbing my vagina furiously against a rather large stuffed animal. xD I was quite a promiscuous kid, as were all my dolls...
> 
> Somehow around 12 I started feeling self-conscious about this practice - I think because I had heard my friends talking about masturbation and saying it was gross or wrong - but eventually I decided to give it a try. It took me about two months to figure out how to stimulate myself all the way to orgasm... It really wasn't very self-evident what I was supposed to be doing to be honest. When I was 14 I had my first actual climax from having phone sex with my boyfriend... I was intrigued, and he seemed pretty horrified. xD


Phone sex sucks.

For some reason, women seem to like it.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

When I was 4 I sat on my mom's "back massager" and accidentally flipped the on switch. Figured out how to do it manually after my mom took it, when she saw me dragging it out to the living room, and I couldn't find it again.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I was probably 10 or 11 and I had an erection and was pulling the blankets up, as it was bed time and I slept nude that day... The blanket gently caressed me and I was like "ooohhh that feels good" and I kept caressing it with the blanket and SURPRISE! Laundry day.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

@Slider It sucks, here, have a woman saying it.

My first time doing this was about when I was 12 or 13 in a vacation with some family friends. I was always around guys (and I still am) and I have heard about it many times with the addiction that I have watched both porn and hentai by then. At first imagining was just enough to keep me satisfied, but with time I've craved for something else and with time I've discovered my own body.
There was nothing strange or weird about it.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> omg ewwww l would _neve_r. l.would.not.
> l don't even know what l look like down there. Tee hee.


You person... come here... "Ima" teach you about things...


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

ilphithra said:


> You person... come here... "Ima" teach you about things...


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

OMG WTF BRO said:


>


:kitteh:

So... this here is the clitoris.... and this here is the labia majora... and this the labia minora... and this is the mons pubis...


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

ilphithra said:


> :kitteh:
> 
> So... this here is the clitoris.... and this here is the labia majora... and this the labia minora... and this is the mons pubis...


*listens carefully*


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

I started at 14. I'd had some experience with "wet dreams" and the whole sort. So, one day that I was home alone, decided to give it a try, watching a porn channel (one of those blocked porn channels on cable). So, I started, slowly for a while, then changed to something else, and the same mechanic for about 10 minutes until the feeling invaded me and just came, spilling it all over my chest. Never looked back on life without masturbation.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

ilphithra said:


> :kitteh:
> 
> So... this here is the clitoris.... and this here is the labia majora... and this the labia minora... and this is the mons pubis...


...and this is the penis majora...


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Slider said:


> ...and this is the penis majora...


mhm... and this here is the corpus spongiosum which just happens to be the most sensitive spot on the shaft of the penis... 
And the glans penis... and the frenulum... 

:laughing:


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

It was mind blowing and I knew I had discovered something incredible. When I was young I would touch my penis, but it wasn't sexual. One day while I was doing this, I think I was about 12 or 13, I noticed it felt really good and I remember thinking to myself "What would happen if I keep doing this?". The rest is history.


----------



## Hoff (Apr 29, 2013)

I was around 9-ish and in the library in my elementary school. I was reading this book about trees and plants, and one of the pictures I saw was of a statue of some nature goddess. She was completely naked and it freaked me right the fuck out. I mean, I was exhilarated by my discovery of nudity in an elementary school book, but I had understood all depictions of nudity to be taboo at that point. 

So I rested my head on the table, kept the book mostly closed and looked at it from the side while rubbing my willy through my jeans under the table. That part just came naturally to me. I have no recollection of needing to learn exactly "where" to touch myself. Later on at home I tried it in the bathroom climaxed. This made me really angry because it stopped feeling good after that. >:|


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Hot tubs are a godsend. A bubbly godsend.


----------



## Forest_for_the_Trees (May 3, 2013)

I was on a sick day from school and hmm don't remember how exactly just remember felt good in certain places, I liked to read the 'erotic fiction' in Cosmopolitan magazine, . I think for me the biggest problem for me at school is that it isn' t talked about, I remember in Physical education at school they were like this what teenage boy do but teenage girls- nothing- I did it daily for a long time but have since tried to abstain for amounts of time do yoga etc. I had massive amounts of guilt around masturbation growing up.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

phony said:


> 14, accidental pen tapping, was supposed to be studying history. didn't even know what a clit was, so proud of muhself


Lol, I don't know what it is about doing schoolwork that's so exciting but that's when I first masturbated (also by accident). It was in the middle of class while writing a test (I was not even touching my dick or anything either, I just got really horny spontaneously, kept the pleasant thoughts going, and somehow managed to come XD). I don't think I ejaculated though; I just orgasmed without fluid.

I was 12 then - I did not masturbate on purpose till I was 14, though I might have had wet dreams before then.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Hoff said:


> I was around 9-ish and in the library in my elementary school. I was reading this book about trees and plants, and one of the pictures I saw was of a statue of some nature goddess. She was completely naked and it freaked me right the fuck out. I mean, I was exhilarated by my discovery of nudity in an elementary school book, but I had understood all depictions of nudity to be taboo at that point.
> 
> So I rested my head on the table, kept the book mostly closed and looked at it from the side while rubbing my willy through my jeans under the table. That part just came naturally to me. I have no recollection of needing to learn exactly "where" to touch myself. Later on at home I tried it in the bathroom climaxed. This made me really angry because it stopped feeling good after that. >:|


You got off to a statue? Well at least you were both stiff together.


* *


----------



## Falling Down (Apr 14, 2013)

Sad to say, I didn't start masturbating until just this year, a few months ago. (And now I'm trying to make up for lost time!)

I was very familiar with arousal beforehand. Those "tingly" sensations, and the urge to rub myself against something. I don't know what it was about it though, but I just couldn't get myself to ever act on it like I wanted to. I would try to touch myself several times, and while it felt good, I would just immediately stop at a point, as I didn't know where it was going and I would start to get nervous (which I later realized that I was working myself up to a climax).

But it finally happened one night, when I was assured that no one would have been home. I remember just relaxing on the couch in my panties as I watched a movie, and somehow I became both really bored and horny. My hand slipped in my underwear, and I just decided to "go with it" without stopping, and sure enough, was able to reach an orgasm.

I did start panicking like _crazy_ at first though - I made such a mess! I wouldn't stop freaking out! :blushed:


----------



## Symphi (Oct 16, 2011)

Age 17? It took until 19 until I actually cared to get the hang of it. 17 might have also been the year for the first orgasm I can remember... on my birthday. I never watched porn or had any frame of reference. I was friends with all the "good" kids too so we never really talked about it.

Prior to my 17th birthday, my then-boyfriend kept rubbing my lower region all excitedly through my clothing when we were alone, and I really had no idea what to do with the feeling. I remember feeling aroused, but never any resolution. I think I had to be old enough to understand and really feel the emotional side of what was going on.

Sheltered child? Maybe. Demi-sexual? Absolutely.


----------



## AnaisDunsby19 (May 25, 2013)

hmmm....let me think 
1st experience of masturbating was when i was really young around 4-6 of age.and i liked to rub a vagina against things that were hard.
2nd feeling incredbibly aroused when i was 11- or 12 playing a game of tag and the guy i liked was chasing with me and yelling _i can run but i cant hide_. from then onwards i have always liked the idea of the chase.
3rd when i was 12 to 13 years of age and i started developing breasts and i would touch them every day in the bathroom or under my bed sheets,and i would feel incredibly aroused.i thn looked up ways on the interent to massage the breasts.so i could learn how to make it feel even more pleasurable.
from then onwards i learnt about masturbation and pretty much every night and morning do it pretty religously.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah. I was 5. True story.


----------



## psych9000 (May 14, 2013)

Epitemy of nerd/fan girl: i was 11 and i used to fantasize about living in middle earth...and was in a relationship with frodo baggins........yep that is right not legolas or aragorn but frodo *facepalm*. I didnt even have to touch myself it just happened....i became very confused and ashamed. yup hope you all enjoy that bit of information


----------



## Pseudowho (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, uhm...7 or 8 I think?

I feel so filthy. I started early. I JUST LOVE TO LOVE, damnit.


----------



## Pseudowho (Jun 18, 2011)

psych9000 said:


> Epitemy of nerd/fan girl: i was 11 and i used to fantasize about living in middle earth...and was in a relationship with frodo baggins........yep that is right not legolas or aragorn but frodo *facepalm*. I didnt even have to touch myself it just happened....i became very confused and ashamed. yup hope you all enjoy that bit of information


Oh my goodness me, that is adorable. I actually think mine was Aragorn.


----------



## Pseudowho (Jun 18, 2011)

Mu'Amon said:


> Yeah. I was 5. True story.


I think that was my earliest sexual thoughts, but I don't think I actually worked out the mechanics of it all until a few years after...


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I started when I was three years old. Lool just kidding. I started when I was 16. I started really late. Well I had wet dreams before that age.I was watching those pre-pay adult channels on digital tv. I went to bed and I started humping the bed. Did it fast then felt like it was going to come out. I did it like three times after the first time. Felt nice, but I felt strange because of the religious aspect of masturbation. Sex is always seem as something bad, but I think it's instinctual. You just know how to do it. I think when I was in primary school I thought about it.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Falling Down said:


> I was very familiar with arousal beforehand. Those "tingly" sensations, and the urge to rub myself against something.


Same, although when I was younger I interpreted the feeling as needing to pee. Then even after I figured out what it was about, it took a while before I cared to do something about it.



psych9000 said:


> Epitemy of nerd/fan girl: i was 11 and i used to fantasize about living in middle earth...and was in a relationship with frodo baggins........yep that is right not legolas or aragorn but frodo *facepalm*. I didnt even have to touch myself it just happened....i became very confused and ashamed. yup hope you all enjoy that bit of information


Hey, I totally had a crush on Frodo when I was younger.

...Granted, that was Elijah Wood!Frodo.


----------



## Brown93 (Jun 27, 2011)

i was I think 12 when i first masturbated/ejaculated. Not going to lie - I was so freaked out afterwards I never thought i'd do it again... I did, eventually (about 6 months later) since then I dont think ive gone longer than a few days lol


----------



## Tahlain (May 28, 2013)

My first ejaculation was actually on a roller coaster oddly enough.
Masturbation was when I was 12, later in the year after roller coasters and wet dreams.
I don't remember much about it, just that I was confused and didn't really understand how to do it properly.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

I must have been about 12/13 when I had my first wank.

It wasnt particularly memorable. I knew about masturbation and puberty and that (I used to observe my hair growth and size! XD), and once I got erect on the bog one day, I just thought, "hey! Let's give this masturbation business a go. Shall we"

Didnt really do it that much. Still don't do it as often as most guys do.
It can be pretty enjoyable, but its not like I'd die from sexual starvation or anything! XD


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

I think I was 11. I tried it at the suggestion of my then friend, who would later become my girlfriend. She told me she had been masturbating for a few weeks and it was pretty good, so I tried it myself the next night. For like a month after first trying it, I'd always fall asleep in the middle of it with my hand still in my pants XD


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I was young and didn't understand what it was.

I... thought my clit looked like a demon (true story) and so I started... poking it. I remember liking how it felt but not caring enough to go for what I later realized was called "orgasm".
I started trying it again around 8th grade... My first O scared me, because I had never felt it before. Thought it meant I rubbed too hard or something.


----------



## CaMiMa (Oct 22, 2012)

I liked investigating sensations, so I remember masturbating with objects or my fingers since I was... 4, maybe? I also had experiences with other kids at the time, touching each other and stuff. But the first time I consciously touched myself knowing that I was masturbating and kept going until an orgasm, I was 16. 
I was in my bed (next to my sister's bed, when she was supposedly sleeping), and was like "Ok, let's see if I know how to do this." That was the *best* orgasm I ever had; it slowly spread from my clit towards the rest of my body, like each one of my cells was waking up for the first time.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

I started masturbating while I was a baby fetus. It was kind of awkward though, since my mom was kind of always around me. Most of the time I waited for her to go to sleep though and would do it in the middle of the night - true story.


----------



## Doolittle (Jun 2, 2013)

when i first discovered porn, i knew about browser history but i had no clue on how to clear it so i would look up things that i thought my parents wouldnt know were sexual (but they obviously did) like camel toe and cream pie. when i figured out they probably did i looked up banana pie and apple pie afterwards to try to fool my parents into thinking i was looking at just pictures of pies. but yeah when i first looked at porn i had no idea how to masturbate so i looked up the wikipedia article of "masturbation" and yeah thats how i finally learned. when i first ejaculated it kinda hurt and i was just kinda dissapointed.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

donkeybals said:


> I started masturbating while I was a baby fetus. It was kind of awkward though, since my mom was kind of always around me. Most of the time I waited for her to go to sleep though and would do it in the middle of the night - true story.


How do you even remember that?


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Really early. Found porn early, found my magic button early, playing around in the tub lol. I bet thats alot of chicks story. Im not gonna tell my age to spare peoples minds from child porn images.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

brittauzenne said:


> Really early. Found porn early, found my magic button early, playing around in the tub lol. I bet thats alot of chicks story. Im not gonna tell my age to spare peoples minds from child porn images.


Were there rubber ducks involved?


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Were there rubber ducks involved?


*wow*

glad youll never come in contact with my children
jokes of course
aaand i hope youre being equally light

but no, me finding my spot had nothing to do with bath toys
i think some of the chicks around here would know what im talking about


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

brittauzenne said:


> *wow*
> 
> glad youll never come in contact with my children
> jokes of course
> ...


I'm kidding. roud:

 ♪ Rubber ducky, you're the one... you make bath time lots of fun...  ♪

:laughing:


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

whys it always a guy that starts this topic...

ill share when a girl starts it, lol


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I'm kidding. roud:
> 
> ♪ Rubber ducky, you're the one... you make bath time lots of fun...  ♪
> 
> :laughing:


lol nice


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Mine was odd; I did it mainly out of boredom. I don't even remember my first orgasm; I just remember it developing over time into a more intense feeling while the ejaculate turned from clear to white. ::shrug:: no amazing story of me shooting the roof off before my voice cracked or other silly buisness.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

AyaSullivan said:


> How do you even remember that?


It's unfortunately engraved in my mind. I am scarred for life. :/


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

I did mine at age 12. However, I used to squirt ever since I was 4 because it used to put me to sleep so quick.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Question should be, when did you first do it ''right'' but l guess it's not as easy for guys to do it inefficiently.

Because l didn't do it in the most satisfying and time efficient way until l was like 18 lol :kitteh:


----------

